# How to find out hitch hiking laws for EACH usa state !



## Linda/Ziggy

Hey everyone !

If your a serious hitcher or even a first timer,
I would highly recommend that you check out
the 'digihitch' website !

This is an awesome worldwide online hitchers community.

They also have legal information regarding hitch hiking
for each state in the USA.!

Hitching is not 'illegal'.
It's how you do it & where you do it that is the issue.

An example, in Washington, we saw alot of NO HITCHING signs,
but all that was needed was to go beyond the signs or around them.

Or the I-5 in Oregon, you can walk up the damn thing !

So don't let anyone put you off, just get your facts straight and stay informed.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Angela

Yup digihitch definitely has some good resources but I find their bulletin boards a nightmare to try to sift through and find anything useful.


----------



## Dameon

This has actually been brought up before:
http://squattheplanet.com//getting-there/hitchhiking/4835-hitchhikin-laws.html

I just hitch in front of the "no hitchhikers" signs, which I think is actually more legal than hitching past them. As far as I understand, they actually mean "no hitchhikers past this point", because they don't want you on the freeway. The fact that it's easily misinterpreted to mean "no hitchhiking, period" is probably just a bonus.

Personally, I wouldn't WANT to walk down I-5 in Oregon...You're more likely to get run over than picked up.


----------



## soymilkshakes

Dameon said:


> Personally, I wouldn't WANT to walk down I-5 in Oregon...You're more likely to get run over than picked up.



Yeah, I started walking down I-5 once after getting sick of the on-ramp. Bad idea.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Yeah I wouldn't recomend it unless you are hardcore hiker & walker.
But I have seen stranded crusty kids doing it a few times....

Anyone know any other good online hitching sites ??

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## shwillyhaaa

ive only had a problum with the law and hitching once... and this was in utah
all they said was dont go past this point cause its a safety hazard
we walked back a couple feet and got a ride an hour later...


----------



## Mouse

you can find printable lists of all the states hitching laws in the Downloads section on this site as well

I've spent a lot of timing wondering down highways and only ever got messed with by the cops once. usually they have more important crap to worry about.


----------



## r3353

Digihitch is momentarily suspended due to the passing ov the 'man behind the curtain'. You can check out hitchgathering.org for Europe and na.hitchgathering.org for the American event(i say that in a Canadian/USA/Mexico way) Another good site is hitchwiki.org


----------



## Diagaro

ask the first person you see wearing a state insignia and dont just ask one ask all of em half the people you talk to on the road are either idiots or will try to mislead you for the fun of it
rest stops, welcome centers, state, city, county police, forrest rangers
dont be afraid of htem if you walk right up to them and ask them a question about legalities they will never fuck with you or run your name


----------



## chooch352

yeah,if you can do ask more than 1 person.


----------

